# Contractor/roofer around Piedmont



## JakeL (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a small cabin near Piedmont that needs a roof and all new fascia. Some of the truss tails need scabbed and a few areas of soffit need rebuilt. The cabin has been abandoned for awhile and I hope to salvage it. Does anyone know of a Piedmont local contractor? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hershberger Roofing & Siding*
15441 Madison Rd, Middlefield, OH 44062
(440) 537-3929
They did a roof for me.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Middlefield is not close to Piedmont


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

....


----------

